# Trying to find the right pup, and maybe rescue!



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I just joined this forum to find out more about German Shepherds, as I am looking to get one in the near future. I'm 20 years old and I live in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I'm really interested in the Sable German Shepherds, they look beautiful to me. I was wondering if you guys could point me in the direction of some respectable German Shepherd breeders ( preferably sable German Shepherds but doesn't really matter ) Also if you guys could point me in the direction of some German Shepherd rescues in the Texas area, I have been looking at some but they seem to be lacking what I'm looking for. 

Any ways, Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks a lot

Taylor


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Sables are normally found in working line dogs.

What drive levels do you want? For a companion or sports (agility, IPO, etc.)?


----------



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

What are drive levels? sorry, I'm completely new to this.

And I'm just looking for a companion, however I am very active and he/she will surely be exercising and training a lot. 
I found this guy just today, not a puppy but I would definitely like to check him out, what should I be looking for when I go see him?
Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Keller, TX | Samson

Thanks a lot!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He's gorgeous, however, I think the rescue will be looking for someone who may be gsd savvy / training savvy to take this guy, It looks like he's been thru alot both physically and mentally and probably needs an experienced owner. 

I suggest you read thru the forums here alot of good information. 

Hopefully someone will jump in with possible breeders/rescues in your area for you to check out.


----------



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah very true Jakoda, that's the problem with being a first time owner is I'm pretty limited with who will actually let me raise a dog lol, and I have actually been browsing this forum and learning from it for a while now and there is definitely some great material on these boards!
Any way thanks for the reply, hopefully someone will chime in with some texas breeders/rescues!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Texas Star Rescue in Longview, TX has been great at helping some GSDs out of Louisiana high kill shelters in my area -- the dogs that would die in our shelters often get the adopted very quickly once they get to Texas. They are an all-breed rescue, but they seem to have a special affinity for GSDs. Please take a look at them if you are considering rescue. 

A good rescue will help match you to the right dog -- lean on their experience and knowledge of the dogs they are fostering and let them guide you to one that would be an easy dog for a first-time owner.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are several good GSD rescues in Texas. They might be a couple hours from you but still worth checking out.

Look in the Houston area
Greater Houston German Shepherd Dog Rescue
Second Chance German Shepherd Rescue Houston

Austin
Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think it will be a problem with you being a first time owner, rescues are good at matching dogs that will suit YOU and make sure the dog is a good fit for the situation ..


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

If you do choose to go with a rescue (which I think is wonderful!), a good booklet to read is Patrica McConnell's "Love Has No Age Limit." It's quick, concise, and packed full of great information to help you get started. I give copies away with all of my foster dogs when they get adopted.


----------



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

Merciel said:


> If you do choose to go with a rescue (which I think is wonderful!), a good booklet to read is Patrica McConnell's "Love Has No Age Limit." It's quick, concise, and packed full of great information to help you get started. I give copies away with all of my foster dogs when they get adopted.


Awesome I'll definitely get that. So far the search is going pretty well I have actually found quite a few German Shepherds that have awesome stories. Thanks for the help guys, hopefully I'll be able to chime in some other posts once everything goes through!


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Shadow



> What are drive levels? sorry, I'm completely new to this.


Drive levels are pretty important if you want a dog to play Frisbee with you. And also let me just gently point out that when looking for a GSD, it's important not to look for coloration.

What you'll probably find out if you look around and do your homework is that in the US there are basically four different lines of German Shepherds. There are European working lines, West German Showlines, American Showlines, and then American backyard bred dogs.

Also note that his forum tends to be pretty heavily biased in favor of working line dogs.

Also note that sables are very common in working lines, and pretty common in backyard bred dogs, while West German Showline dogs are almost never sable, being almost exclusively black and red.

Also, as a general rule, you're going to be pretty hard-pressed to find a true working-line dog that isn't pretty high drive. The question you might ask yourself -- I did -- is if they might be too high drive. And then on the other side of the coin, if you get an American backyard dog -- true ASL dogs are really pretty rare -- you really have no idea of the temperament or drives you're going to get.

My Ranger is a WGSL, and actually I bought him from a breeder in DFW.

I walk three miles a day with him, as well as spend about twenty minutes a day playing Frisbee with him, plus he's got the overall best temperament of any GSD I've ever had.

If you get one from a rescue, then of course you likely won't know what lines it's from, but the 'll have the good news is you'll have the rescue people to help you.

Also just note that GSD puppies can be jerks. First they're cute and cuddly land sharks, then they're insufferable egotists from about 8 months to 12 months, then they finally get to be loyal, lovable GSD's.

Good luck.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Too bad you aren't on the East coast. I have a very young sable foster with low drive (found as a stray) that could potential be a good match with a novice owner who wanted to learn more about GSDs. 

Biggest thing is to just take your time.


----------

